# It is my rabbits due date where are her babies???



## Out of this world bunnies (May 17, 2018)

My rabbit is having her babies today i excpected to go out there this morning and she would have had them in the night? Should i be worried??


----------



## Popsicles (May 17, 2018)

How many days is she? I don’t breed, but I doubt one day will be a problem, let’s keep our fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 17, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> How many days is she? I don’t breed, but I doubt one day will be a problem, let’s keep our fingers crossed for tomorrow morning.


 today is her 30th day so babies should be here! she looks extremly hot when it really isn't that warm outside and is laying down right now, so hopefully babies soon


----------



## JimJam (May 17, 2018)

Nope sorry to say but rabbits due date is usually the 31st - that is the most common day so good luck and stay patient!


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 17, 2018)

JimJam said:


> Nope sorry to say but rabbits due date is usually the 31st - that is the most common day so good luck and stay patient!


the guy who i bought her from said today was her due date (i bought her pregnant) it might be her 31st


----------



## Popsicles (May 17, 2018)

One day either side won’t hurt, hopefully you’ll wake up to some babies tomorrow!


----------



## bluebird (May 17, 2018)

One or two days over won't hurt.but just because she was bred doesn't mean she is pregnant.


----------



## bluebird (May 17, 2018)

Anything happening


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 17, 2018)

bluebird said:


> Anything happening


She is showing signs that she is in labor  i am expecting to wake up to kits.


----------



## JimJam (May 18, 2018)

Keep us updated!!! Yaaaaaaaay told you so  hope everything goes ok with mum and babies


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 18, 2018)

JimJam said:


> Keep us updated!!! Yaaaaaaaay told you so  hope everything goes ok with mum and babies


i am excited! i will reply to this post with photos when they come


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 18, 2018)

Hello! update to everyone she has started nesting today (i guess she is a late nester) and as of now has just pulled fur! So i am expecting the babies will come this evening!


----------



## JimJam (May 18, 2018)

Yaaaaay! Don’t forget to leave her alone till she’s done, most rabbits don’t like being disturbed


----------



## Athena (May 24, 2018)

How is she and the babies???


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 26, 2018)

Athena said:


> How is she and the babies???


Sadly we think she had a miss carriage or was just weird it was 7 days past the due date and made no more effort towards the nest and stopped showing any signs of pregnancy, so i have rebred her and today is her 4th day. BTW i bought her and the guy i got her from said she was most likely pregnant.


----------



## Popsicles (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like a false pregnancy, so hopefully you have more luck this time!


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 27, 2018)

Popsicles said:


> Sounds like a false pregnancy, so hopefully you have more luck this time!


Hopefully so ^-^


----------



## Athena (May 27, 2018)

Out of this world bunnies said:


> Sadly we think she had a miss carriage or was just weird it was 7 days past the due date and made no more effort towards the nest and stopped showing any signs of pregnancy, so i have rebred her and today is her 4th day. BTW i bought her and the guy i got her from said she was most likely pregnant.


Im so sorry keep me updated on her new litter


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 28, 2018)

Athena said:


> Im so sorry keep me updated on her new litter


Thank you, i will! today is her 5th day of pregnancy if she really is this time!


----------



## Scarlett and Marlo Bunny (May 30, 2018)

Awww that's sad she had a miscarriage or a false pregnancy but goov luck this time hopefully you will get some babies!


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 30, 2018)

Scarlett and Marlo Bunny said:


> Awww that's sad she had a miscarriage or a false pregnancy but goov luck this time hopefully you will get some babies!


i hope so ^-^


----------



## Misscherry15 (Jun 6, 2018)

One of does had a false pregnancy in april  either that or she ate the litter. I rebred her 2weeks later and she is now due kits anyday now. Hopefully you doe takes well this time also x


----------



## majorv (Jun 10, 2018)

If you plan to get into breeding it can be very helpful to learn how to palpate. An experienced breeder can show you how to do it correctly. When we were breeding & showing rabbits it saved a lot of time by palpating at the 2 week mark. If nothing was felt we went ahead and re-bred then.


----------



## Abby Mattimoe-Harris (Jul 19, 2018)

Was it her first litter?


----------



## Sophia (Jul 19, 2018)

Kgive it a week and if she is pulling fur or has had the babies keep the nest box in if not take out


----------

